# Farm on Dartmoor



## Saz123 (Jun 8, 2008)

I came across this place when i was on a walk on Dartmoor i think it is classed as derelict because it was out of use for along time. I think it is now being used as a bunkhouse for a local adventure centre. It is well into the moors and you have to walk a long way to get to it. The farmhouse is surrounded by sheep and horses. 
*Nuns Cross Farm.*







_*Approaching from the back.*_






*Nuns Cross*


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2008)

That is a delightful building, Saz. Whereabouts on Dartmoor is it? It sounds familiar and I think I've come across a strange tale or ghost story about it somewhere. Couldn't find it in any of my books, so it was probably from a library book. Lovely photos.


----------



## graybags (Jun 8, 2008)

*Dartmoor*

looks like Ditsworthy Warren House, or Nun's Cross farm

oops
alcohol working there,i missed the title, nearby is the Moors smallest cross at 1.5 inches high, you have to be good to find it


G


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes it is Nun's Cross Farm. I've just spent most of the afternoon researching it plus lots of other interesting things on or araound Dartmoor. I've found a link to the training centre that now owns it.

http://www.kellycollege.com/adventure/page28.aspx

I once did one of these training courses many years ago. One of the most memorable weeks of my life. Great stuff!


----------



## Saz123 (Jun 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> That is a delightful building, Saz. Whereabouts on Dartmoor is it? It sounds familiar and I think I've come across a strange tale or ghost story about it somewhere. Couldn't find it in any of my books, so it was probably from a library book. Lovely photos.



Its quite near to Princetown near to Tavistock on Dartmoor, yeah i heard about that ghost story about a blue man lolage!!


----------



## Saz123 (Jun 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Yes it is Nun's Cross Farm. I've just spent most of the afternoon researching it plus lots of other interesting things on or araound Dartmoor. I've found a link to the training centre that now owns it.
> 
> http://www.kellycollege.com/adventure/page28.aspx
> 
> I once did one of these training courses many years ago. One of the most memorable weeks of my life. Great stuff!




Yep! I stayed at the Training Centre and we had a 4 hour walk to nuns cross and slept there!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2008)

Saz123 said:


> Yep! I stayed at the Training Centre and we had a 4 hour walk to nuns cross and slept there!



 Looking at the photos on the Training Centre site and where it's located, I'm pretty sure it was the same centre that I went to. It was nearly 16 years ago now  and a lot more basic then. We didn't go to Nuns Cross but did do a long midnight walk (as well as a couple of evenings at The Plume of Feathers in Princetown playing skittles and quaffing much beer  ).


----------



## paddleshaft (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, really new to Urbex. Glad to find I'm not alone in wanting to find these places. I to have stayed at Nun's Cross when I was at Kelly College in '07. Pretty bare inside with steel bunk beds but no mattresses! Really nice spot though.

On a seperate note someone mentioned the house at Ditsworthy - I love that place, with its blacked out windows and roof. Well if anyone fancies getting out and finding places in south devon please give me a shout.


----------



## Ajstars (Sep 24, 2021)

Camped in the garden on DoE way back in around 1993. We were all kept awake, terrified by a strange clanging noise all night. In the morning I braved a peek and saw a sheep rubbing against the metal gate! At the time it had ‘danger radon gas’ signs all over it.


----------

